# John "Skip" Sadler, COL (R) USA - 3 War Vet, White Star CDR.



## x SF med (Oct 14, 2013)

COL (R) John "Skip" Sadler, 89, passed away yesterday, 7 October, 2013, after being hospitalized for massive heart failure on Friday. To list all of COL Sadler's assignments would take several pages. He enlisted in 1943, attended jump school, and was sent to the Pacific Theater with the 511th PIR, 11th Airborne Div. He fought across New Guinea, the Philippines, Leyte and Luzon. He attended OCS in Australia in 1945. After Japan surrendered he served with the Army of Occupation in Japan in 1947. He served in Korea with the 8240th, 8751st and 8706 Army Units in then classified assignments. After the Korean War Skip was with the XVIII Airborne Corps at Ft. Bragg and JUSMAAG, Turkey. In 1961 he was assigned to PACOM in Hawaii with a classified duty station. In civilian clothes he became the Chief, Military Region 2, Laos, where he supported the White Star teams. After various assignments with the 82nd Abn Div, the 187th Infantry Reg, Army War College, he became the Chief, Plans and Programs Division, USAREUR. He was a Brigade CO in the 8th Inf Div when he was called by COL Cavanaugh, then Chief SOG. COL Sadler became the fifth and final Chief SOG from 1970 to 1972. He retired in 1975 after 32 1/2 years of distinguished service as the DCO, Southern Command, in the Canal Zone. He is survived by his wife of 58 years, Dorothy "Murph;" Daughters, Krissie and Beth, son; John, and four grandchildren
Click to expand...






Blue skies, Sir, you will be missed here, save us places at the feasting tables in Valhalla.


----------



## tova (Oct 14, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 14, 2013)

Blue skies, Sir.  Thank you for your years of service.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rest in Peace sir. Thank you for your service. You are a BAMF.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Col.


----------



## Dame (Oct 14, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> Rest in Peace sir. Thank you for your service. You are a BAMF.


Agree completely. Rest in peace, sir. You earned it.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 14, 2013)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rest in Peace sir!

What a piece of history....can you imagine sitting down with him, cup of coffee, and letting him talk about his life.....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 14, 2013)

One hell of a career, I agree this is one man's brain I would have loved to been able to pick...

RIP Col Sadler.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 14, 2013)

Very interesting man, he was a member of my SFA Chapter and loved to chat, but never really said a lot abut his commands...  imagine that.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 15, 2013)

RIP, sir.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Incredible...  Rest in Peace and thank you!


----------



## elle (Oct 15, 2013)

Rest In Peace. Many thanks and prayers to COL Sadler and his family.


----------



## JHD (Oct 15, 2013)

RIP sir and thank you for your service.  Prayers for your family and loved ones.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, COL Sadler.  You had one helluva run.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 15, 2013)

RIP, sir.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 15, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 15, 2013)

RIP Sir, I had no idea the awesomeness I was speaking to the few times we spoke.

LL


----------



## Squidward (Oct 15, 2013)

Just finished reading SOG by John L. Plaster. The man was a legend to say the very least. I agree with the above. To have had a beer with the man would've been a real treat.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2013)

Squidward said:


> Just finished reading SOG by John L. Plaster. The man was a legend to say the very least. I agree with the above. To have had a beer with the man would've been a real treat.


 
Oh, Hell Yes,  it was a true inspiration.  He had the same Aura that Bob Howard, Aaron Bank and Nick Rowe had...  quiet strength and resolve.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Oct 17, 2013)

Blue Skies Sir.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

@Squidward  - come to SHOT, you can meet John Plaster if you hang with the PS crowd.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 17, 2013)

Well... I've always wanted to go to Vegas, and there's one hell of an excuse.


----------

